# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  نمرات پایین پیش دانشگاهی | آیا راهی برای ترمیم هست؟؟؟

## king of konkur

سلام دوستان. من دیگه به اندازه ی کافی اندازه کل اجدادم به نیت تک تکشون کنکور دادم و نمیخوام دیگه شرکت کنم. الانم عازم خدمت مقدس! هستم که بعدش برم یه جهنم دره ای پزشکی بخونم. اصولا جهنم دره ها معدل پیش واسشون مهمه و من سال اول که کنکور ریاضی دادم فقط پی این بودم بالای 10 بگیرم پاس شم برعکس دیپلم که معدلم 19.48 ه. پیش 16.67 شدم. راهی هست نمراتمو ترمیم کنم؟ حالا که پیش دانشگاهی دیگه وجود نداره پیش مجددی هم نخواهد بود درسته؟و اینکه اگه پیش مجدد بود امکانش هست من دیپلمم ریاضی باشه و یه دونه پیش تجربی بگیرم؟ دوستان یه نفر یه راه خلاف!!! هم پیشنهاد کرد و خریدن مدرک بود. از روی کنجکاوی زنگ زدم به طرف میگه با قابلیت استعلامه مدرک و اوکی اوکیه! از اونجایی که من بیش از حد استرسی هستم و به زندگی بی خلاف عادت کردم نمیدونم چه کنم! یـــــــکی به داد من برســــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــه لطفاااا :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
بله ، شما به یکی از دبیرستان های بزرگسالان شهرتون مراجعه کنید و درخواست ترمیم معدل دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو بدید ، بابت هر درس یک هزینه ای داره ، بعدش داخل امتحان شرکت میکنید.
ضمنا یک بار بیشتر فرصت شرکت در ترمیم معدل رو نداره
و اگر معدل یا نمره امتحانتون ، کمتراز نمره قبلی باشه ، سازمان سنجش داخل کنکور نمره ای که بالا تر بوده رو حساب میکنه.
البته ترجیحا این طرح بدرد کنکور میخوره ، حالا خارج از کشور هم نمره اش اثر داره یا نه باید از آموزش و پرورش بپرسید.
ضمنا شما میتونی پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو هم بگیری ، برای اون هم باید از همون مدرسه یا دبیرستان بزرگسالان اقدام کنید.
و اگر مدرک کاردانی هم بگیرید ، معادل پیش دانشگاهی یا همون دوره کالج هست.
و یک نصیحت دوستانه: پزشکی و رشته هایی که مستقیم با جان انسان سر و کار داره ، خریدنی نیست ، به فکر بقیه هم باشید کمی بد نیست :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید

----------


## sina_hp

*تا اونجايي که ما می دونيم ترمیم معدل برای خارج تاثیر نداره ولی برای کنکور داره*

----------


## gazal78

اگه تاحالا ترمیم نکردی که میتونی ترمیم کنی
ولی دوستان راست میگن منم نشنیدم برای خارج ترمیم تاثیری داشته باشه
اگه میخوای ترمیم معدل کنی حتما از یه نفر مطمئن بپرس که وقتتم تلف نشه
موفق باشی

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> بله ، شما به یکی از دبیرستان های بزرگسالان شهرتون مراجعه کنید و درخواست ترمیم معدل دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو بدید ، بابت هر درس یک هزینه ای داره ، بعدش داخل امتحان شرکت میکنید.
> ضمنا یک بار بیشتر فرصت شرکت در ترمیم معدل رو نداره
> و اگر معدل یا نمره امتحانتون ، کمتراز نمره قبلی باشه ، سازمان سنجش داخل کنکور نمره ای که بالا تر بوده رو حساب میکنه.
> البته ترجیحا این طرح بدرد کنکور میخوره ، حالا خارج از کشور هم نمره اش اثر داره یا نه باید از آموزش و پرورش بپرسید.
> ضمنا شما میتونی پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو هم بگیری ، برای اون هم باید از همون مدرسه یا دبیرستان بزرگسالان اقدام کنید.
> و اگر مدرک کاردانی هم بگیرید ، معادل پیش دانشگاهی یا همون دوره کالج هست.
> و یک نصیحت دوستانه: پزشکی و رشته هایی که مستقیم با جان انسان سر و کار داره ، خریدنی نیست ، به فکر بقیه هم باشید کمی بد نیست
> موفق باشید


 دوست عزیز من کاردانی دارم  یعنی الان معدلش چه طوری برای من حساب میشه ؟ اصلاً حساب میشه ؟
 یه توضیح هم میشه بدید که معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هر کدوم چه طوری تاثیر دارند ؟ یعنی هر کدومشون جدا جدا تاثیر دارند؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> دوست عزیز من کاردانی دارم  یعنی الان معدلش چه طوری برای من حساب میشه ؟ اصلاً حساب میشه ؟
>  یه توضیح هم میشه بدید که معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هر کدوم چه طوری تاثیر دارند ؟ یعنی هر کدومشون جدا جدا تاثیر دارند؟


امسال که تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی مثبت هست 30 درصد مثبت ، ینی میشه 25% دیپلم و 5% پیش دانشگاهی ... سال آینده ه م هنوز وضعیت قطعی یا مثبت بودن مشخص نیس ، البته میگن قطعی هست ولی بازم اعتراض باشه احتمال مثبت شدنش هست.
کاردانی ، معادل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا معادل مدرک کالج هست ، شما با کاردانی میتونی کنکور تجربی ، ریاضی ، انسانی ، فنی و کاردانش بدی ، توی کنکور هم تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی براتون محاسبه نمیشه یعنی شما فاقد سوابق تحصیلی 30% خواهید بود و کنکور از 100% حساب میشه برای کاردانی

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام
> بله ، شما به یکی از دبیرستان های بزرگسالان شهرتون مراجعه کنید و درخواست ترمیم معدل دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو بدید ، بابت هر درس یک هزینه ای داره ، بعدش داخل امتحان شرکت میکنید.
> ضمنا یک بار بیشتر فرصت شرکت در ترمیم معدل رو نداره
> و اگر معدل یا نمره امتحانتون ، کمتراز نمره قبلی باشه ، سازمان سنجش داخل کنکور نمره ای که بالا تر بوده رو حساب میکنه.
> البته ترجیحا این طرح بدرد کنکور میخوره ، حالا خارج از کشور هم نمره اش اثر داره یا نه باید از آموزش و پرورش بپرسید.
> ضمنا شما میتونی پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو هم بگیری ، برای اون هم باید از همون مدرسه یا دبیرستان بزرگسالان اقدام کنید.
> و اگر مدرک کاردانی هم بگیرید ، معادل پیش دانشگاهی یا همون دوره کالج هست.
> و یک نصیحت دوستانه: پزشکی و رشته هایی که مستقیم با جان انسان سر و کار داره ، خریدنی نیست ، به فکر بقیه هم باشید کمی بد نیست
> موفق باشید


والا داداش من که مئرک پزشکی نمیخوام بخرم. والا پیش رو نخوندم امتحاناش رو. ینی مثلا تو دیفرانسیل سوال حد بود هم ارزی میرفتم که حل شه! واسه همین نمره نمیگرفتم. چون اون موقع فکر خارج رفتن واسه پزشکی و اینا نبودم. الان فقط پیش دانشگاهیم منو گیر انداخته واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم. شدیدا موندم. سه روز دیگه میرم خدمت. الان پیش دیگه حذف شده. چجوری میشه پیش تجربی بگیرم؟ والا همه ی درساش رو بلدم ترسی از امتحان ندارم.

----------


## king of konkur

> *تا اونجايي که ما می دونيم ترمیم معدل برای خارج تاثیر نداره ولی برای کنکور داره*


دقیقا. منم مشکلم همینه. چون نمیاد مدرک پیش رو تصحیح کنه بگه معدل جدیدش اینه! همون قبلی میمونه. شدیدا موندم چیکار کنم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


دقیقا. منم مشکلم همینه. چون نمیاد مدرک پیش رو تصحیح کنه بگه معدل جدیدش اینه! همون قبلی میمونه. شدیدا موندم چیکار کنم


به نظرم برو خدمت بعد از خدمت با خیال راحت بشین برای کنکور و رشته مورد علاقت اقدام کن انقدر کنکور بده تا رشته مورد علاقت رو قبول بشي نگران تاثیر قطعی هم نباش تا اون موقع عملا برای نظام قدیم ها بی تاثیرش می کنن چون تعدادشون کم میشه*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> والا داداش من که مئرک پزشکی نمیخوام بخرم. والا پیش رو نخوندم امتحاناش رو. ینی مثلا تو دیفرانسیل سوال حد بود هم ارزی میرفتم که حل شه! واسه همین نمره نمیگرفتم. چون اون موقع فکر خارج رفتن واسه پزشکی و اینا نبودم. الان فقط پیش دانشگاهیم منو گیر انداخته واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم. شدیدا موندم. سه روز دیگه میرم خدمت. الان پیش دیگه حذف شده. چجوری میشه پیش تجربی بگیرم؟ والا همه ی درساش رو بلدم ترسی از امتحان ندارم.


وقتی امتحان ترمیم معدل برگزار میشه ، یعنی هنوز پیش دانشگاهی حذف نشده دیگه !
شما ب جای حرص خوردن اینجا  تشریف ببر آموزش و پرورش یا یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان بگو میخوای پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو بگیری ، اید چیکار کنی ! راهنماییت میکنن.

----------


## king of konkur

> *
> 
> به نظرم برو خدمت بعد از خدمت با خیال راحت بشین برای کنکور و رشته مورد علاقت اقدام کن انقدر کنکور بده تا رشته مورد علاقت رو قبول بشي نگران تاثیر قطعی هم نباش تا اون موقع عملا برای نظام قدیم ها بی تاثیرش می کنن چون تعدادشون کم میشه*


کنکور نه دیگه! اصن نمیخوام ایران بمونم. نه اینکه بگم کنکور نمیارم. اگه امسال بدبیاری سر جلسه من نبود الان دانشگاه اصفهان دندون میخوندم. الان دیپلمم عالیه. ولی متاسفانه برخلاف ابران بقیه جاها پیش رو مهم تر میدونن تا دیپلم. من میتونم اصن با دیپلم ریاضی بدون اینکه دیپلم تجربی بگیرم پیش مجدد تجربی شرکت کنم؟! شدنیه؟

----------


## king of konkur

> وقتی امتحان ترمیم معدل برگزار میشه ، یعنی هنوز پیش دانشگاهی حذف نشده دیگه !
> شما ب جای حرص خوردن اینجا  تشریف ببر آموزش و پرورش یا یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان بگو میخوای پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو بگیری ، اید چیکار کنی ! راهنماییت میکنن.


مرسی داداشم.

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> سلام
> بله ، شما به یکی از دبیرستان های بزرگسالان شهرتون مراجعه کنید و درخواست ترمیم معدل دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو بدید ، بابت هر درس یک هزینه ای داره ، بعدش داخل امتحان شرکت میکنید.
> ضمنا یک بار بیشتر فرصت شرکت در ترمیم معدل رو نداره
> و اگر معدل یا نمره امتحانتون ، کمتراز نمره قبلی باشه ، سازمان سنجش داخل کنکور نمره ای که بالا تر بوده رو حساب میکنه.
> البته ترجیحا این طرح بدرد کنکور میخوره ، حالا خارج از کشور هم نمره اش اثر داره یا نه باید از آموزش و پرورش بپرسید.
> ضمنا شما میتونی پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو هم بگیری ، برای اون هم باید از همون مدرسه یا دبیرستان بزرگسالان اقدام کنید.
> و اگر مدرک کاردانی هم بگیرید ، معادل پیش دانشگاهی یا همون دوره کالج هست.
> و یک نصیحت دوستانه: پزشکی و رشته هایی که مستقیم با جان انسان سر و کار داره ، خریدنی نیست ، به فکر بقیه هم باشید کمی بد نیست
> موفق باشید


سلام به AceTaminoPhen عزيز!  :Yahoo (1): 
من معدل كتبيم 19.54 هست و بابتش مشكلي ندارم.
اما سال پيش دانشگاهي واقعا كمه! 18.02  :Yahoo (2): 

به آموزش و پرورش ناحيه زنگ زدم، ميگن چيزي مبني بر ترميم معدل پيش دانشگاهي به ما هنوز ابلاغ نشده!!!

كاملا مطمئني بابت اين موضوع؟؟؟
مي خواستم دو درس ادبيات و ديني رو ترميم كنم كه هردو نمره شون پايينه...

الان من به دبيرستان بزرگسالان مراجعه كنم؟!
از كجا بپرسم يا سند و مدرك خاصي از كجا ببرم كه بهشون بفهمونم ترميم معدل پيش دانشگاهي هست؟!

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام به AceTaminoPhen عزيز! 
> من معدل كتبيم 19.54 هست و بابتش مشكلي ندارم.
> اما سال پيش دانشگاهي واقعا كمه! 18.02 
> 
> به آموزش و پرورش ناحيه زنگ زدم، ميگن چيزي مبني بر ترميم معدل پيش دانشگاهي به ما هنوز ابلاغ نشده!!!
> 
> كاملا مطمئني بابت اين موضوع؟؟؟
> مي خواستم دو درس ادبيات و ديني رو ترميم كنم كه هردو نمره شون پايينه...
> 
> ...


سلام  :Yahoo (1): 
خب هیچ اطلاعیه و خبری منتشر نشده مبنی بر اینکه زمان و مهلت ترمیم معدل تمام شده و ضمنا ترمیم معدل مخصوص نظام قدیم ها هست چون نظام جدید که هنوز امتحانی نداده که بخواد ترمیمش کنه
محل ثبت نام آزمون ترمیم معدل ، مدارس بزرگسالان هر شهر هست که زمان ثبت نام برای هر درس (ترمیم) هم یک ماه قبل از امتحانات دی ماه ، شهریور ماه و خردادماه هست
هر درس هزینه داره ، فکر میکنم 20 هزارتومان باشه ، شما برای ترمیم اون درس ، هم اسمش رو مینویسی هم هزینه اش رو پرداخت میکنید ، پس مشخص هست برای کدوم دروس قراره امتحان بدید
شما برای اطمینان از دو طریق میتونید اقدام کنید
1- به صورت حضوری برید یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان شهرتون
2- از طریق سایت سنجش ، قسمت پاسخگویی به سوالات ،بعداز ثبت نام (اگر ثبت نام نکردین) از خود سازمان سوال کنید که ایا میتونید ترمیم معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو داخل خردادماه انجام بدید یا نه
اینم لینکش: سیستم ارسال درخواست
البته امسال تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی مثبت هست ، ظاهرا امسال سوابق بدردتون نمیخوره ولی خب برای سال های آینده مشخص نیست مثبت باشه یا قطعی ، البته دوستان دارن تلاش میکنن که یا تاثیر رو حذف کنن یا همیشه مثبت باشه

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> سلام 
> خب هیچ اطلاعیه و خبری منتشر نشده مبنی بر اینکه زمان و مهلت ترمیم معدل تمام شده و ضمنا ترمیم معدل مخصوص نظام قدیم ها هست چون نظام جدید که هنوز امتحانی نداده که بخواد ترمیمش کنه
> محل ثبت نام آزمون ترمیم معدل ، مدارس بزرگسالان هر شهر هست که زمان ثبت نام برای هر درس (ترمیم) هم یک ماه قبل از امتحانات دی ماه ، شهریور ماه و خردادماه هست
> هر درس هزینه داره ، فکر میکنم 20 هزارتومان باشه ، شما برای ترمیم اون درس ، هم اسمش رو مینویسی هم هزینه اش رو پرداخت میکنید ، پس مشخص هست برای کدوم دروس قراره امتحان بدید
> شما برای اطمینان از دو طریق میتونید اقدام کنید
> 1- به صورت حضوری برید یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان شهرتون
> 2- از طریق سایت سنجش ، قسمت پاسخگویی به سوالات ،بعداز ثبت نام (اگر ثبت نام نکردین) از خود سازمان سوال کنید که ایا میتونید ترمیم معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو داخل خردادماه انجام بدید یا نه
> اینم لینکش:





> سیستم ارسال درخواست
> البته امسال تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی مثبت هست ، ظاهرا امسال سوابق بدردتون نمیخوره ولی خب برای سال های آینده مشخص نیست مثبت باشه یا قطعی ، البته دوستان دارن تلاش میکنن که یا تاثیر رو حذف کنن یا همیشه مثبت باشه




تمامي مواردي كه گفتي رو كامل مي دونم.
اينا ميگن اصلا از ابتدا چنين چيزي براي سال پيش دانشگاهي به ما ابلاغ نشده!

سازمان سنجش اطلاعات موثقي در اين باره نداره...
بهترين كار اينه كه با مركز سنجش آموزش و پرورش تماس بگيرم و ازشون بپرسم.

"فعلا" دوستان ترجيحي بر همكاري ندارن!!!
ديگه سبطي، لاشكي و بقيه تا كنكور 98 نگذره، نمي تونن كاري كنن و بچه هارو وارد ي موضوع تازه كنن...
ازونطرفم كه مثل همين امسال 4/5 ماه دوندگي و استرس...

من نمي خوام ريسك كنم!
خسته شدم...
مطمئن باشيد با اوصافي كه من دارم مي بينم سال 1399 قطعي ميشه...

فقط در يك صورت اين اتفاق نمي افته كه يكبار براي هميشه قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو اصلاح بشه
و بره صحن مجلس كه اونم تا بياد ديدار با نمايندگان صورت بگيره، بره كميسيون، مركز پژوهش هاي مجلس كمك كنه
بابت اصلاحيه، تو خود كميسيون رأي گيري بشه، بياد بره صحن، رأي بياره/نياره، شوراي نگهبان تأييد كنه، ابلاغ بشه، اجرايي بشه، من رسما خودم فسيل شدم!

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تمامي مواردي كه گفتي رو كامل مي دونم.
> اينا ميگن اصلا از ابتدا چنين چيزي براي سال پيش دانشگاهي به ما ابلاغ نشده!
> 
> سازمان سنجش اطلاعات موثقي در اين باره نداره...
> بهترين كار اينه كه با مركز سنجش آموزش و پرورش تماس بگيرم و ازشون بپرسم.
> 
> "فعلا" دوستان ترجيحي بر همكاري ندارن!!!
> ديگه سبطي، لاشكي و بقيه تا كنكور 98 نگذره، نمي تونن كاري كنن و بچه هارو وارد ي موضوع تازه كنن...
> ازونطرفم كه مثل همين امسال 4/5 ماه دوندگي و استرس...
> ...


خب اگر سنجش و آموزش و پرورش پاسخگو نیستن شما باید با همون مرکزی که گفتین تماس بگیرید...
فعلا حاشیه و دغدغه کنکور ، بر سر اینه سال 99 هم دو کنکور باشه یا نه که اینم اکثر موسسه ها مخالف دوکنکور بودنشن ک کتاب های خودشون به فروش بره و ضضررمالی سنگینی به خانواده ها وارد بشه و غیره ، حالا از این بگذریم ، بنظرم شما تلاش کنید همین امسال داخل یکی از رشته های که دوست دارید قبول بشید ، وقتی که برای خوندن و ترمیم معدل و نمرتون میذارید رو صرف  کنکور کنید ... شما معدلت بد هم نیست حالا ، امسال که مثبت هست خداروشکر ، سال دیگه ام الله اعلم  :Yahoo (1):  شما پیگیر ترمیم باش ولی فکرت و تمرکزت رو بذار روی خود کنکور امسال.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


خب اگر سنجش و آموزش و پرورش پاسخگو نیستن شما باید با همون مرکزی که گفتین تماس بگیرید...
فعلا حاشیه و دغدغه کنکور ، بر سر اینه سال 99 هم دو کنکور باشه یا نه که اینم اکثر موسسه ها مخالف دوکنکور بودنشن ک کتاب های خودشون به فروش بره و ضضررمالی سنگینی به خانواده ها وارد بشه و غیره ، حالا از این بگذریم ، بنظرم شما تلاش کنید همین امسال داخل یکی از رشته های که دوست دارید قبول بشید ، وقتی که برای خوندن و ترمیم معدل و نمرتون میذارید رو صرف  کنکور کنید ... شما معدلت بد هم نیست حالا ، امسال که مثبت هست خداروشکر ، سال دیگه ام الله اعلم  شما پیگیر ترمیم باش ولی فکرت و تمرکزت رو بذار روی خود کنکور امسال.


بعد میگن مافیای کنکور فلان ( نمونش سبطی) وقتی تو کشوری که سازمان سنجش اختیار خودش رو نداره که کنکور رو چجوری برگزار کنه و مافیا روش تاثیر ميذارن باید واقعا سر خود را زد به دیوار*

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> خب اگر سنجش و آموزش و پرورش پاسخگو نیستن شما باید با همون مرکزی که گفتین تماس بگیرید...
> فعلا حاشیه و دغدغه کنکور ، بر سر اینه سال 99 هم دو کنکور باشه یا نه که اینم اکثر موسسه ها مخالف دوکنکور بودنشن ک کتاب های خودشون به فروش بره و ضضررمالی سنگینی به خانواده ها وارد بشه و غیره ، حالا از این بگذریم ، بنظرم شما تلاش کنید همین امسال داخل یکی از رشته های که دوست دارید قبول بشید ، وقتی که برای خوندن و ترمیم معدل و نمرتون میذارید رو صرف  کنکور کنید ... شما معدلت بد هم نیست حالا ، امسال که مثبت هست خداروشکر ، سال دیگه ام الله اعلم  شما پیگیر ترمیم باش ولی فکرت و تمرکزت رو بذار روی خود کنکور امسال.



مرسي!اتفاقا دارم در راستاي هم كنكور و معدل رو پيش مي برم...

بعد اتمام پيش دانشگاهي خرداد، دو درس رو ترميم مي كنم.اما در مورد كنكور من در بهترين شرايط بتونم كشوري زير 700/750 بيارم.

بخوام به اون دورنمايي كه در رشته رياضي ترسيم كردم، برسم، بايد زير 200 بيارم كه خوب واقعا امسال ميسر نيست برام...

ترجيحم اينه از الان به فكر باشم.

معدلم درسته خوبه، اما خوب عالي و ايده آلم نيست...بعلاوه رتبه هاي برتر قلمچي كه مي بينم، معدل ها همه اگر از من بالاتر نباشه، كمتر نيست...

دو كنكور بودن سال 1399 ربطي به مؤسسات نداره، در هر شرايطي گردش مالي اون ها حفظ ميشه.
سازمان سنجش، چون نظام قديم در مدارس داير نيست،  مثل گذشته، ترجيحي بر اينكار نداره ضمن اينكه از 5 گروه آزمايشي، رشته رياضي، هنر، زبان و انساني در اقليت هستن و نمي صرفه بخوان طراحارو دو/سه ماه بگذارن قرنطينه اصلا به دردسرش نمي ارزه...
چون اين موضوع هم از 6/7 ماه پيش اعلامش به صورت رسمي انجام گرفته و مجلس و شورا هم تو اين موضوع دخالتي ندارنچشمم آب نمي خوره...

والا مؤسسات كه خداروشكر چنان فروشي دارن ديگه نظام قديم اصلا به چشم نمياد...

گاج تو اينستا فروش 100k جلد ديني ميكرو رو جشن گرفت.شهاب اناري 250k كتاب هاي جامع و درك مطلب نظام جديدش فروش رفتن...

شيمي هاي مبتكران بالغ بر 150k چاپ شدن براي نظام جديد، قرابت دكتر سبطي چاپ هفتم هشتمه براي نظام جديد...

تمامي اينا در حالي هست كه 2/3k كتاب نظام قديم داره در انباراشون خاك ميخوره...

گاج ماركت بعضا تخفيف 60/70% داره رو كتاباي نظام قديم اما بازم استقبالي نميشه...

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MyDestiny





مرسي!اتفاقا دارم در راستاي هم كنكور و معدل رو پيش مي برم...

بعد اتمام پيش دانشگاهي خرداد، دو درس رو ترميم مي كنم.اما در مورد كنكور من در بهترين شرايط بتونم كشوري زير 700/750 بيارم.

بخوام به اون دورنمايي كه در رشته رياضي ترسيم كردم، برسم، بايد زير 200 بيارم كه خوب واقعا امسال ميسر نيست برام...

ترجيحم اينه از الان به فكر باشم.

معدلم درسته خوبه، اما خوب عالي و ايده آلم نيست...بعلاوه رتبه هاي برتر قلمچي كه مي بينم، معدل ها همه اگر از من بالاتر نباشه، كمتر نيست...

دو كنكور بودن سال 1399 ربطي به مؤسسات نداره، در هر شرايطي گردش مالي اون ها حفظ ميشه.
سازمان سنجش، چون نظام قديم در مدارس داير نيست،  مثل گذشته، ترجيحي بر اينكار نداره ضمن اينكه از 5 گروه آزمايشي، رشته رياضي، هنر، زبان و انساني در اقليت هستن و نمي صرفه بخوان طراحارو دو/سه ماه بگذارن قرنطينه اصلا به دردسرش نمي ارزه...
چون اين موضوع هم از 6/7 ماه پيش اعلامش به صورت رسمي انجام گرفته و مجلس و شورا هم تو اين موضوع دخالتي ندارنچشمم آب نمي خوره...

والا مؤسسات كه خداروشكر چنان فروشي دارن ديگه نظام قديم اصلا به چشم نمياد...

گاج تو اينستا فروش 100k جلد ديني ميكرو رو جشن گرفت.شهاب اناري 250k كتاب هاي جامع و درك مطلب نظام جديدش فروش رفتن...

شيمي هاي مبتكران بالغ بر 150k چاپ شدن براي نظام جديد، قرابت دكتر سبطي چاپ هفتم هشتمه براي نظام جديد...

تمامي اينا در حالي هست كه 2/3k كتاب نظام قديم داره در انباراشون خاك ميخوره...

گاج ماركت بعضا تخفيف 60/70% داره رو كتاباي نظام قديم اما بازم استقبالي نميشه...





داداش اعلام شد ولی تصویب نهایی نشده خود غلامی گفت مدل نهایی کنکور 99 هنوز تصویب نشده درباره قرنطينه هم بگم اینا همه بهانه هست همونی که سوالات نظام جدید رو بر میداره واسه نظام قدیم ها هم سوال بر میداره*

----------

